# toujours y croire [Traduction en latin]



## Moufif82

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un peut m'aider a traduire une phrase en latin car j'aimerai me le tatouer merci 
ces : " toujours y croire "


----------



## wandle

Moufif82 said:


> Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un peut m'aider a traduire une phrase en latin car j'aimerai me le tatouer merci
> ces : " toujours y croire "


Il y a pas mal de possibilités. Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire exactement? 
Demeurer toujours fidèle? Et à quoi?
Maintenir toujours une foi? La foi? 

_Toujours fidèle_, par exemple, se traduit tout simplement par la formule traditionelle *semper fidelis*.


----------



## Moufif82

wandle said:


> Il y a pas mal de possibilités. Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire exactement?
> Demeurer toujours fidèle? Et à quoi?
> Maintenir toujours une foi? La foi?
> 
> _Toujours fidèle_, par exemple, se traduit tout simplement par la formule traditionelle *semper fidelis*.



La signification que j'aimerai avoir c toujours y croire 
car je veut restez vague car cette signification veut dire beaucoup pour comme 
toujours y croire en moi 
toujours y croire en l'avenir 
toujours y croire aux histoire damour
etc
donc c pour sa que je veux toujours y croire 
merci beaucoup


----------



## wandle

C'est précisément cette phrase 'toujours y croire' pour laquelle j'ai besoin d'une formulation équivalente en autres mots avant de recommander une version latine.

En première ligne, comme l'on le sait, ce petit mot 'y' présente une particularité française, sans équivalent direct en autres langues. À quoi ça relève en ce cas?

En outre, pour moi, pauvre britannnique, c'est bien possible que, faute de reformulation, des nuances subtiles mais importantes de la dite phrase peuvent m'échapper inaperçues.


----------



## Fred_C

wandle said:


> ce petit mot 'y' présente une particularité française, sans équivalent direct en autres langues.


Vous allez un peu vite...
*Soit ce mot «y» est pronominal, et il correspond à l’anglais «to it» (ou la préposition qui convient au verbe considéré)
*Soit c’est un adverbe de lieu, et il n’y a pas d’équivalent en anglais, mais cela ne veut pas dire qu’il n’y en a pas dans d’autres langues.
Le «y» adverbe déictique de lieu correspond exactement à l’italien «ci» ou au latin «ibi». («eo» s’il est directif)

De toutes façons, ici, c’est l’emploi pronominal. «Y croire» : «croire à ce qui vient d’être mentionné».

Il n’y a aucune façon que «croire» signifie «demeurer fidèle».


----------



## wandle

Fred_C said:


> Il n’y a aucune façon que «croire» signifie «demeurer fidèle».


Bien sûr que non. Ni 'toujours', ni 'y' non plus. Mais il s'agit de la phrase 'toujours y croire'. 

Étant donné que 





> ici, c’est l’emploi pronominal. «Y croire» : «croire à ce qui vient d’être mentionné»


la question se pose: 'À quoi?' 
À la foi chrétiennne, par exemple? En ce cas, 'toujours y croire' peut signifier 'demeurer toujours fidèle', si je ne me trompe pas.


> Le «y» adverbe déictique de lieu correspond exactement à l’italien «ci» ou au latin «ibi». («eo» s’il est directif)


Je ne retrouve encore pas d'équivalence directe. L'italien 'ci' peut fonctionner comme suffixe, par exemple 'arriverderci', ce qui n'est pas le cas de 'y'. La phrase 'il y a une haute montagne' se rend en latin comme *est mons altus* sans que le mot *ibi* y paraît.


----------



## Fred_C

Oh, I see.
Yes, that is what it means, but that is not what it says.
There is quite a difference between signification and interpretation, isn’t there ?
Your example seems a bit like translating "nauseo" with "I have been eating too much pudding". Usually, translators are not allowed to do that.


----------



## wandle

The question is what *Moufif82* wants to express. That is unclear to me.


----------



## Fred_C

I do not know either what «y» refers to, but there is no need to know. It is like trying to translate «I am eating» in latin. I think you do not need to desperately ask «what do you intend to state you are eating ?» in order to come up with a simple «edo».
«J’y crois» is simply «ei credo», you do not even need to know the gender of the pronoun, because it is «ei» in the three cases.

Latin can express the same ambiguity as French regarding what is believed in. Therefore, there is no need, in my opinion to try to unravel the ambiguity of the pronoun Y. But it is not possible to convey as much ambiguity in latin as the French subjectless infinitive «croire» does. However, it seems clear that what is intended is «il faut y croire». And a mere gerundive adjective in the neuter will do the job, in my opinion.

«Semper ei credendum».
Now, perhaps your point is that it does not smart nor ciceronian, unlike what you were trained to do in your Latin studies. But remember you only had to translate thoughtful and intelligent excerpts of literature.
And this is just for a tattoo !!! Trying to be smart would be a betrayal...


----------



## wandle

Fred_C said:


> «Semper ei credendum».


The purpose of my questions to *Moufif82* is simply to find out what he intends to say.

One of the first possibilities I thought of was *semper credendum*. Since *credo* can take either the thing believed in or the person concerned as an indirect object, there seems to me no need for *ei*.

However, that is only one possibility out of several. I had hoped to prompt *Moufif82* into sharing his intention a little more.


----------



## Fred_C

wandle said:


> Since *credo* can take either the thing believed in or the person concerned as an indirect object, there seems to me no need for *ei*.



I see.
Actually, I did not ask myself such a question, because I saw exactly the same distinction between «toujours y croire» and «toujours le croire», as you can do in Latin between «credere alicui» and «credere aliquid».
There is also the phrase «toujours croire», but for reasons that I cannot explain, it stands for «toujours le croire», and not for «toujours y croire».
The meaning cannot be to believe in God, because this is «croire EN Dieu» in French, and not «À Dieu», thence the adverb Y cannot fit.

«Toujours y croire» is a common catchy gimmick among French speaking youths. You cannot expect it to mean anything thoughtful, I am afraid.


----------



## Moufif82

Merci pour toute vos réponse mais j'ai trouver ma phrase c :
Proverbe en latin : " Dum spiro, spero. "
Traduction française : " Tant que je respire, j'espère. "


----------



## Moufif82

Une dernière question es que credamus onmi signifie bien toujour y croire ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Moufif82 said:


> Une dernière question es que credamus omni signifie bien toujours y croire ?



Cela signifie plus exactement _Croyons à tout_ , mais le Latin dirait plutôt _Omnibus rebus credamus _( si _omni _renvoie à quelque chose et non à une personne ) ; quoi qu'il en soit, il me semble que l'expression est trop générale pour avoir un sens.


----------

